# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  From denmark!
HI i come from denamrk! I can also help people with danish if you need it! 
iF YOU WANT TO SEE ME I AM HERE  http://www.faceparty.co.uk/dansk 
BYEBYE!

----------


## Kamion

God dag Danmark! Trevligt att se lite nytt folk i the Scandinavian Lounge. 
Varf

----------


## Zhenya

Trevligt med danskar ocks

----------


## brett

Jeg l

----------

